# Service call receipt/invoice?



## QWIKWHIP (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm trying to get an organized paperwork system for my service calls. What kind of forms/receipts/invoices does everyone use for jobs were you get paid on the spot? What do you keep in your truck for these cases and how do you integrate them into your computer (quickbooks in my case)? I've been looking at multipart carbonless forms, but I'm not sure if that's the best option. So I'm looking to see what others do.


----------



## scottstef (Dec 15, 2005)

i just email it from quickbooks when i get home. i keep all of it in my notebook until the end of the day. i have been tinkering with the thought of keeping a laptop and printe rin the back of the truck and just printing it up thru quick books while on the job.


----------



## QWIKWHIP (Nov 28, 2006)

scottstef said:


> i just email it from quickbooks when i get home. i keep all of it in my notebook until the end of the day. i have been tinkering with the thought of keeping a laptop and printe rin the back of the truck and just printing it up thru quick books while on the job.


Your customers don't want a receipt when they pay? Or do they pay off of the invoice you send them? I'd be concerned about actually getting paid.


----------



## scottstef (Dec 15, 2005)

service calls i just email them an invoice, when they send me a check i send them a copy from quickbooks that says paid. If they do pay me at the site, it is always with a check so i just send them a paid invoice when i get home. Up to this point i have yet to get stiffed. i also work purely off referrals, and have actually met less than 20% of my customers other than phone calls and emails. Most importantly, i also never take on a job that i can't afford to get stiffed on.

so far working like this, my customers love it, and i have never had a check that wasn't sent to me within 2 business days via snail mail. i have seriously thought about a printer in the back of the truck so I could have the tennat sign off that they are happy and the work was performed just for record keeping and CYA.


----------



## Danahy (Oct 17, 2006)

In quickbooks...
Create a new invoice form, edit the layout.... and delete the boxes that hold the totals... It will print out one of your invoices, just blank... 

Print a few for the truck, then write them out for real when you get home.


----------



## Mr. Wms (Jan 5, 2007)

Quickbooks, Quickbooks, Quickbooks


----------

